# Beekeeper Burned



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

My mother winters in Hawkinsville Ga. She called and told me that a beekeeper there died after being burned while working his bees. He was on fire and burned his clothes and died as a result of his burns a few days later. She said there is an article in their newspaper but I have tried to find it on line and got no results. It said his smoker was found on top of one of the hives still smoldering with pine needles inside. Not sure how he was caught on fire but we need to all be careful when lighting and working with our smokers. Please keep his family in your prayers. If anyone is better at this internet than I am and can find the article I would love to have a link to be able to read it also.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Theres a couple links for you, hope that helps.*

John Edward Statham Iii Obituary: View John Iii's Obituary by The ..*


-----
*Hawkinsville, GA - Topix*


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for the links I read his obit. he was also a harness racer with my parents and grandparents.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

How tragic! 

I know that most folks likely learned this in school, but just a reminder....stop....drop.....roll if your clothes are ever on fire.


----------

